# TONS OF FREE 160 GALLON TANKS no reserves



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Thats right, free 160 gallon aquariums. One day only

Pick up at burnaby IPU. for more info contact [email protected]



























*Do not PM me, doing a friend a favor.*


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

oh I so wish I lived on the mainland when deals like this pop up


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

oh I wish I have the space


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

Is there anything bigger then 160? I emailed him


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

I am not sure, they are probably busy moving things if they havent responded.


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

Do you have their number by a chance? 

Do you mind PMing it to me?


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

boyboykoi said:


> Do you have their number by a chance?
> 
> Do you mind PMing it to me?


 Sorry, they preferred contact via email or else they would of asked me to place a contact number as well.


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah i understand im just kinda excited lol
I just want tl find a large tank soon i dont mind paying them thats what i said in my email

And i dont hope people taking those tanks and trying to sell them for alot


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

basically these tanks are a one day first come first serve deal. Theres like 4 good condition ones outside of the store in the parking stalls right now and can be picked up tomorrow morning. Everything after tomorrow around 2pm will be thrown away as its too big to move to Richmond Store.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

what time are they open?


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Wish I had space for this.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Don't get too excited guys. Yes they are free. But all the good ones have beeen sold. These are the tanks no one wanted. They are not show tanks, but old well used tanks. I picked up one for $60 back when the store downsized. Got it home, cleaned it up, threw it up on the shelf, filled it up with water, and the whole vertical corner separated. Lesson learned. If the tank ain't full of water when i get there, I ain't buying it!!! That being said, those tanks are free, just test fill outside the house!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Free sometimes cost more.....but still may make a nice project tank.


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

All gone someone took the who lot of them.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

just got an email from him saying someone wants them all and they are no longer available


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

poiuy704 said:


> what time are they open?


contact [email protected] his emails connected to his phone basically its by appointment since the stores closed. He will either leave the tanks outside for you or if you catch him while hes doing his runs then he maybe able to give u a hand.


----------



## Rancor aquatics (Jun 6, 2014)

Just letting everyone know, the tanks are all gone


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

curious what one would do with all of them? start a fish store or resell?


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

No idea, but since it seems they have been sold, I shall close this thread


----------

